# Antique dresser drawers binding



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Old dresser with out slides, no room to install slides, the drawers are the same width as the face that finishes flush with the front. Is there a wax or something I can put on the sides of the drawers that will help with the binding of the drawer when it is not pushed in perfectly square with the frame?


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I've used bar soap on our old furniture before and had pretty good luck with it. Just take a freash bar of soap and rub it dry on the wood sides.

Matt


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Fish, could you post a picture or 2 of your dresser. I think there is a solution, but need to be sure of the problem. There are a few of us here who either taught, or built furniture and I am sure we can supply a solution.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I've uses beeswax on the slides but not too sure how it would work on bare wood..

Pick BearHide's brain....he's the furniture 'guru' on here....


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Kevin


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay Fish I have seen this before. Usually this sytem has a guide located on the bottom of the drawer, centered front to back. these can be purchased online from Rockler:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=198&filter=drawer slides

If this option is impractical, you can use Nylon tape guides. The tape is very thin and will alow the drawers to slide like glass, but will not correct side-to-side binding. If there is room, I suppose you could apply the nylon tape to the drawer sides as well.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=214

Good luck,

Bruno.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Also, I have had a few pieces that after trying soap, I had the drawers in the wrong places. Sometimes they just need to be changed from one place to the other. Keep trying you will get this as it is a beautiful piece. Good Luck !
LL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

This can also happen if the carcase or drawer is racked, even a tiny bit. Put as big a square on it and check for perfectly square. 

PS
Wax is better than soap.


----------

